# After surgery question



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

I am having surgery on June 3rd and have read some posts about not being able to lie flat after. Why exactly?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've not heard that. For me it was more comfortable lying on a pillow.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's different for everyone. I didn't have much trouble, but there can be a tightness from swelling and some times lying down exacerbates that. Also, in the days following surgery, it feels like you have to clear your throat a bunch and, again, lying flat can make it feel worse.

But, it should be very manageable.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I laid at a slight angle (on two pillows) for a few days because laying flat would cause me to start coughing, which was not comfortable right after surgery. But after a few days, I was back to lying flat on one pillow.


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Im 4 days out of surgery and find lying flat or on my back makes.me feel choked (wound swelling) ...I lay on my side..in a fetus position..with 3 pillows leant up against the wall?!?!?! If that makes sense lol


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Slightly off-topic, but the evening after my first surgery (partial thyroidectomy), they put me in a double-room, which I was sharing with an older woman (well, honestly, I think she was physically in her 60s but attitude-wise, she was in her toddler years...everything was "me me me me me" ...but I digress...) Anyway, she had umpteen visitors in and out all evening, her hospital room phone was ringing off the hook, and I got to hear her "story" a hundred times, along with her moaning and groaning about her hip pain. My gosh...I know hospitals aren't always the best places to get rest, but for pete's sake, I was a few hours post-surgery, and I just wanted some peace and quiet, ya know??? Several hours later, they FINALLY took her for surgery. Of course, her phone continued to ring all night until I completely lost my patience and asked the nurse to rip it out of the wall. (I'm not sure she did that, but I didn't hear the phone ring anymore!)

I guess my point is that I would have given ANYTHING to get some sleep that night, regardless of what position I was laying in. (I think that remotely relates to your question, right?) 

On a side note, since I was vomiting so much that night, maybe I should have turned in her general direction instead of being so courteous and leaning into the trash can...oh, the possibilities...


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Having my surgery tomorrow at 5:30pm. Can't wait to have that part over with. My nodule is only about 1 cm. Does that mean there is a better chance of no spread?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The smaller the nodule, the better chance it hasn't spread. There's no guarantee, but it's a good sign. And even if it has spread, it's still easy to treat


----------

